# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Has anyone bought frogs from a different country?

## Ryan

Ive been thinking about this for quite a while now and have been wondering if any Canadian or American froggers have
 bought any animals over the border and brought them back. If anyone has done it successfully and legally please let me know.

----------


## Lija

It is not difficult, as long as frogs/reptiles/whatever is not on CITES and you are bringing in frogs for your personal collection. Done that not once  :Smile: 
but since you are asking in dart frog section..... You can forget about it CITES import is expensive, but can be done if really interested. 
So the q is - what frogs are we talking about?

----------


## Ryan

I haven't been on the forum lately, sorry for the slow reply!

I was brainstorming for a while if it would be worth getting some darts from Josh's frogs to save some $, but now that you mention CITES, i'll have second thoughts lol.

----------


## Lija

Hahaha, yes, you better have second or third thoughts lol you are looking at over 1K in shipping and tons of paperwork. You better find something here, it's not worth it  :Wink:

----------


## Ryan

Found a breeder in Canada! Understory Enterprises. Im thinking that i may order some mantella frogs
 from them later on once it cools down after summer, the shipping though is crazy expensive ($120). I
 am still actively looking for breeders locally in my area.

----------


## Lija

Understory is hands down the "ultimate" company to deal with. They are simply outstanding in everything they do. But there are lots of people with darts in Vancouver area  :Smile:  they might have what you want or I know they are ordering from UE once or twice a year and share shipping. You might want to check canadart.org, I see ads here quire often. You might want to check Canadian amphibian classified on fb too and post "Looking for" there.

----------

